# Webseite überschlägt sich



## Biggi52 (8. August 2008)

Hallo, ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen. Die Webseiten sowie Worddokument, Excel überschlagen sich, wenn ich mit der Maus scrolle. Die Einstellungen der Logitechmaus G3 stimmen. Haken ist auf auf 3 Zeilen (nicht auf 1 Bildschirmseite) gesetzt. Die CLS-Computeerfirma, wo ich den Pc kaufte, meinte, ich solle alle Treiber der mitglieferten CD installieren - erledigt und die Seiten schlagen immer weiter Wellen. Man kann nicht Zeile für Zeile lesen, außerdem geht das auf die Augen. Vielleicht ist irgendwo noch ein Häkchen zu setzen? Sämtliche update von XP habe ich auch gemacht. Nun bin ich überfordert. Ich hoffe sehr auf eure Hilfe. Danke.


----------



## _Lupo_ (18. August 2008)

Das dürfte am Grafiktreiber liegen. Lad ihn von der Herstellerwebseite runter und installier ihn drüber. Danach rebooten und dann sollte das Problem behoben sein.


----------



## ROMMEL91 (22. November 2008)

Vieleicht hängt es nicht nur an denn Grafiktreiber sondern von der Grafikkarte selbst wie viel leistung sie hatt.


----------



## gelbfuß (30. November 2008)

Ich hatte das auch als ich diesen Laptop neu gemacht hab. Dann hat dch die Problematik ... Vor drei Monaten ... immer auf die Zeit gucken immer auf die Zeit....^^


----------

